# Determining breed...



## djech (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a dog that I found out in the country about a year ago and love him like my own children (who love him too!) We did contact the police, and local shelters but no one claimed him.

Our vet thought he had some Lhasa Apso in him, but in checking 
online, I think he may be Havanese. Can anyone help with the difference? He is 18 pounds. Pictures are attached (with various groomings). Too big for a shiztu or Maltese...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

He's cute whatever he is  I wouldn't rule out Shih Tzu as my best friends Tzu weight ranges from 18-23 lbs. His muzzle length is too short for a Havs unless he's a mix. His muzzle looks more Shih Tzu or Lhasa Apso but its hard to say which one. Shih Tzu's eyes are more bulgey and their muzzle is more snub nosed. Do you have any pictures of him facing the camera?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's got a gorgeous coat when it's long, but it looks heavier than a Havanese coat... I'd vote Lhasa. Otherwise, he could be a cross. But I agree, besides his coat, his nose is too short for a purebred Havanese.

Whatever he is, he's a gorgeous dog! (and you're welcome to join our discussions... We have other people hear with Hav mixes and with rescues they think might have some Hav in them. The more the merrier, and we all love our pups!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Gorgeous BOY!! I think he is a keeper no matter what!! His head looks a little like my Shih Tzu..he is probably a mix with Lhasa Apso. Both wonderful breeds..


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with Karen - please feel free to join us! I will not try to guess but he sure is adorable - I can see why you all fell in love with him!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think a mix, but really cute. Share with us on the forum.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, djech:

:welcome: More photos please!

One of the differences between Havanese and Maltese, for instance, is the proportion of body length to height. Maltese are essentially square, and Havs are longer than they are high.

Also, a Hav's rear legs are longer than their front legs. My Lhasa Apsos's front and rear legs were essentially the same length. The Lhasas also are Brachycephalic and snored up a storm. 

Here is a link to an identification chart that may help you with your identification. I used it to identify Buffy who was a stray and was misidentified as a Shih Tzu mix at the shelter.

http://www.theyreallkeepers.com/idall.html

Be sure to click on the link to a .pdf file below the word Havanese in the left column for a flyer with pictures of lots of very different looking Havanese.

[There will likely be ad windows opening up from accessing this website. Just close them as needed. The website may have value to you, and you can always save the table to your hard drive.]

I know that it doesn't matter what breed you have in your home as you love him, but it can be helpful knowing what special genes are in that body - especially the "shredding gene." :faint:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I vote Lhasa or a mix. Lhasa have really nice double coats and a shorter tail then a shih tzu and it is also a bit fatter then both the tzu or lhasa's. Also Tzus have cat feet and Lhasa's have snow feet. Lhasa's also are clown like and will keep on playing well into old age. I can see why you fell in love with that face, so cute. We love to hear all the details.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, djech:
> 
> :welcome: More photos please!
> 
> ...


Really cool site... thanks for posting! I particularly didn;t kniow about mill breeders purposely crossing Lhasas and Tzus for larger litters. No wonder I can never tell them apart on the street, while the ones at shows are so distinctly different!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

krandall said:


> Really cool site... thanks for posting! I particularly didn;t kniow about mill breeders purposely crossing Lhasas and Tzus for larger litters. No wonder I can never tell them apart on the street, while the ones at shows are so distinctly different!


Interesting! My best friend has a Shih Tzu thats really leggy & larger than normal. He kinda looks like a sloth lol


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I have printed the chart and flyer with photos and brought copies to our local shelters to help them figure out what kind of breed/cross has shown up on their doorsteps. 

Lu Wyland of Havanese Rescue and Sandy Twiss of Kachinas Havanese deserve the credit for the major effort they put into into this. 

Maybe it should be posted on a sticky for all the folks like djech trying to figure out whether or not they have adopted a Havanese?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The cross breeding of the Lhasa's and Tzus have been going on for a long time part of it is Lhasa's make better mommies and have a eaiser time. However temperments are sooo different. The one thing you all should know there is a line of Lhasa's that have round eyes and a bit larger nose this is because there was a time that Lhasa's and Tzu's were considered the same dog.


----------

